# DROP-DOWN Menu - Seiten in bestimmten Frame laden



## Nautilus (20. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute!
Brauche für meine HP ein Script, mit dem ich Seiten über ein DROP-DOWN Menu in einen anderen Frame (i-frame) laden kann.
Hab mich hier umgeschaut und mehrere Scripte gefunden, aber keins das mir sagt wie ich etwas in einen bestimmten Frame laden kann...
Wär auch cool wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, wie ich die farben des Feldes auch direkt mitändern kann...
MfG
Ich


----------



## Nautilus (20. Februar 2004)

hab bereits die antwort gefunden... bitte entschuldigt. bin neu hier und hab die suche erst jetzt "richtig" benutzt!
danke nochmal, falls sich irgendwer um diese uhrzeit bereits die mühe gemacht hatte...
ciao
MfG
Ich


----------



## Nautilus (20. Februar 2004)

*ich weiß doch nicht weiter*

also, meine schnelle freude ward doch schnell verflogen.
also ich habe folgendes einfache script gefunden:

<html> 
<head> 
    <title>Untitled</title> 
    <script language="JavaScript"> 
    function surfto(form) { 
        var myindex = form.navi.selectedIndex 
        if(form.navi.options[myindex].value != "0") { 
        window.location.href = form.navi.options[myindex].value; 
      } 
    } 
    </script> 
</head> 

<body> 
<form name="myform"> 
<select name="navi" onChange="surfto(this.form)" size=1> 
  <option value="0" selected>  --> Wählen Sie aus <--  </option> 
  <option value="about.html" selected>About</option> 
  <option value="register.html" selected>Register</option> 
</select> 
</form> 
</body> 
</html> 


wie muss dieses script geändert werden, damit die seiten in einem i-frame mit dem namen "picframe" geöffnet werden ? es sind html seiten gemeint und keine bilder...
danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Nautilus (20. Februar 2004)

kann mir denn keiner eben kurz helfen?


----------



## Pardon_Me (20. Februar 2004)

Hmm...hast du schon ' target="frame_name" ' versucht?


----------



## Nautilus (20. Februar 2004)

ja, hab ich versucht
 nicht, er läd die seite immer noch in die selbe seite wie das dropdown menu selber


----------



## Nautilus (20. Februar 2004)

Also, mein Problem ist teils gelöst, aber ich steh wieder vor nem Rätsel.

Die Seite BILDER in der das Dropdownmenu und der i-frame sind,
wird selber auch in einem i-frame geladen. Siehe Screenshot.

Nun, wenn man die seite bilder aber ALLEINE im browser läd, funktioniert es. dass die links aus dem dropdownmenu in den zweiten-i-frame geladen werden.
was kann ich jetzt machen?

so sieht mein code aus:

<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
function jumper(targ,selObj,restore){ //v3.0
eval(targ+".location='"+selObj.options[selObj.selectedIndex].value+"'");
if (restore) selObj.selectedIndex=0;
}
//-->
</script>

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

<select class="pollright" name="menu1" onchange="parent.lala.location = this.options[this.selectedIndex].value" size="1">
		<option selected>Event wählen!</option>
		<option value="main2.htm">LALALA</option>
		<option value="terminea.html">Termine</option></select>



Der I-Frame in dem die Seite Bilder geladen wird heißt "main".
Der i-frame IN der Seite Bilder heißt "lala"

Was nun?


----------



## Nautilus (20. Februar 2004)

ok, ich habs dann doch selber herausgefunden!
DANKE NOCHMAL! für was auch immer.

Ich hab zwar null peil von javascript aber lustiger weise hab ich durch nen simplen versuch herausgefunden wies geht. hier meine lösung:

<select class="pollright" name="menu1" onchange="parent.main.lala.location = this.options[this.selectedIndex].value" size="1">
		<option selected>Event wählen!</option>
		<option value="main2.htm">LALALA</option>
		<option value="terminea.html">Termine</option></select>

man musste einfach nur bei onchange den gesamten pfad angeben
also wenn jetzt eine seite in einem i-frame geladen werden soll und dieser selber in einem iframe ist, dann muss es
parent.main.lala heißen und schon klappt es

ciao


----------



## TwingoSachsen (24. Mai 2004)

komm da net weiter.

also:

hab im head:

<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
function jumper(targ,selObj,restore){ //v3.0
eval(targ+".location='"+selObj.options[selObj.selectedIndex].value+"'");
if (restore) selObj.selectedIndex=0;
}
//-->
</script>

----------------------------------------
im body:

Wallpapers<br>
				<select class="pollright" name="Wallpapers" onchange="parent.wallpapers.location = this.options[this.selectedIndex].value" size="1">
<option selected>DCT-4 Wallpapers</option>
<option value="http://www.url/Wallpapers/Auto&amp;Motorrad/Auto.htm">Auto &amp; Motorrad</option>
</select>

------------------------------------------

und als iframe:

<iframe src="" 
 scrolling="yes" align="middle" frameborder="no" style="WIDTH: 540px; HEIGHT: 580px" name="wallpapers"></iframe>


offline  das aber online bekomm ich nen objectfehler:

parent.Wallpapers ist Null oder kein Objekt.

wo isn da der fehler?

Danke im vorraus


----------



## TwingoSachsen (24. Mai 2004)

oki danke für nichts lang am parent das war zuviel


----------

